# Pregnant and about to move to NY with hubby and 1 year old!



## Aussieinny (Aug 7, 2011)

Hi all,

We currently live in Sydney and are moving to Manhattan in 1 month. We have also just found out that we are pregnant with baby # 2. This has thrown a very tiny (!) spanner in our plans. We also have a 1 year old. 

We were originally only going to be there for 6 months - we are going over with my hubby's work (secondment). The baby is due the week our flight is booked to come back (!) so we need to decide: 
(a) do we cut the secondment / trip short by 2 months and have the baby in Sydney or
(b) do we have the bub over in Manhattan

We are really hoping to maximise our Manhattan time so we are thinking option b however we have zero knowledge of how that would be possible. My hubby's work are paying for comparable health insurance to what we have here (ie the delivery and hospital would be covered). 

Can anyone give me any information or advice who have had a baby in NY - what was your experience like (apart from painful ha ha), the process etc, would you recommend it or should we just go home?

Also, what is the best way to find a babysitter in NY - if you have experience with this please let me know!!

Thanks in advance.
B


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

Wow, that was sure some timing!

I can't do much about resolving your dilemma, but let me just throw out a couple considerations you may not have thought of (yet):

There isn't really any sort of "complete" health coverage in the US. All plans have some level of "co-pays" and "deductibles" so you want to check with the US branch on just how expensive it will be to have a baby in the US on the plan they'll provide.

If your child is born in the US, he or she will forever be a US citizen, and subject to US laws covering "overseas citizens." While there are distinct advantages to having a US passport, there are some issues and disadvantages, too.

US Citizens living overseas must file US income tax returns declaring their worldwide income (even if they owe no taxes) and there are now financial disclosure requirements if they have bank accounts or investments over a certain level. 

Though there is no draft in the US, a boy will be expected to register with selective service at the age of 18. (Plenty don't - but it can come back to haunt them if they later want to move to the US.) They will always have to use a US passport to enter and leave the US. 

It's possible these laws may change before your youngest would fall afoul of them - but it's also possible they won't. (There are a number of threads running here - currently in Canada - about the tax side of this particular issue.) Used to be most dual nationals at birth had to choose between their nationalities at age 18 or so, but these days it's actually rather difficult to renounce US nationality.

Not trying to dissuade you from staying on and having the baby in the US, but know what you're getting him or her into. 
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## Aussieinny (Aug 7, 2011)

Wow Bev, thank you so much for taking the time to send this information - very helpful.:clap2:[



Bevdeforges said:


> Wow, that was sure some timing!
> 
> I can't do much about resolving your dilemma, but let me just throw out a couple considerations you may not have thought of (yet):
> 
> ...


----------



## hutais (Jul 2, 2010)

Aussieinny said:


> Wow Bev, thank you so much for taking the time to send this information - very helpful.:clap2:[
> 
> QUOTE=Bevdeforges;591505]Wow, that was sure some timing!
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Hiya,

I live here in Manhattan and I am from Sydney. I have a 8 and 3 year old so I have NOT had a baby here. However I have a friend who is 28 weeks and is having her second here. My other Aussie friend has a 5 month old and she also had her bub here. 
From what my friend said and she had her first in Brisbane through our private system it was cheaper here? I think all out she had to pay $500 however your stay in hospital is shorter.
I think because this is your second baby things are easier.The hassle here unlike back home is that you are dictated by your Insurance company as to who and where you go. Unlike in Australia where you can see any OB here you need to stay with ones that accept your insurance.Also they are affiliated with particular hospitals which you need to make sure your insurance covers. I would be making sure you are covered for EVERYTHING! Especially if bub is early or anything like that. Its so different here and the cost if you actually have to pay is unbelievable. We are very lucky back home with our health system.

Personally I think life here is so much easier with young kids. If you have any specific questions just ask 

Oh and babysitters are a dime a dozen here! You tend to go through word of mouth however there are agencies. I fin New Yorkers very helpful and supportive so its just great. I love living here and I have been here for almost 10 months.


----------



## Aussieinny (Aug 7, 2011)

thanks heaps for that - very helpful info!! Great to hear NYC is good with kids too.

QUOTE=hutais;591857][/QUOTE]

Hiya,

I live here in Manhattan and I am from Sydney. I have a 8 and 3 year old so I have NOT had a baby here. However I have a friend who is 28 weeks and is having her second here. My other Aussie friend has a 5 month old and she also had her bub here. 
From what my friend said and she had her first in Brisbane through our private system it was cheaper here? I think all out she had to pay $500 however your stay in hospital is shorter.
I think because this is your second baby things are easier.The hassle here unlike back home is that you are dictated by your Insurance company as to who and where you go. Unlike in Australia where you can see any OB here you need to stay with ones that accept your insurance.Also they are affiliated with particular hospitals which you need to make sure your insurance covers. I would be making sure you are covered for EVERYTHING! Especially if bub is early or anything like that. Its so different here and the cost if you actually have to pay is unbelievable. We are very lucky back home with our health system.

Personally I think life here is so much easier with young kids. If you have any specific questions just ask 

Oh and babysitters are a dime a dozen here! You tend to go through word of mouth however there are agencies. I fin New Yorkers very helpful and supportive so its just great. I love living here and I have been here for almost 10 months.[/QUOTE]


----------

